# Exporting car to the UK



## borat (1 Dec 2006)

I am moving to the UK next year and thinking of taking my car with me, can anyone tell me if there is the equivalent of VRT in the UK and what rate I would be likely to pay (the car is worth circa €10k)?


----------



## nolaig90 (1 Dec 2006)

sell car here buy new car in uk
same car is cheaper in the uk no vrt 
vat is 17.5%
can not reclaim vrt rebate on the car leaving ireland


----------



## RS2K (1 Dec 2006)

nolaig90 said:


> sell car here buy new car in uk
> same car is cheaper in the uk no vrt
> vat is 17.5%
> can not reclaim vrt rebate on the car leaving ireland



Sound advice. Higher specs in the UK too.


----------



## Frank (1 Dec 2006)

Borat 

To answer the questions.

No there is no VRT equivelant in the uk.

nominal fee for registration and MOT.

Your car is worth more here than in the uk.

check out www.cargiant.co.uk for prices.

multiply prices by 1.5 to get euro equivelant.


----------



## irash (19 Nov 2009)

Having been on a merry-go-roun_d for a few days, I still can't fine an answer to a simple question:

Who issues permanent export certificates if a vehicle is being exported (taken out) from Ireland n my case to a non-eu country)?_
I have contacted a local motor tax office, a VRO office and Dept of Transport so far. Nobody has any straight answer...
I am wondering how to make sure that they are not chasing me afterwards for not paying tax on the vehicle in Ireland after it has been exported
May be some one came across a similar case before
Thanks


----------



## manta356 (23 Nov 2009)

Is there not a part of your licensing certificate which you can fill in and return to the licensing authority to say the vehicle is being exported


----------

